# Mainboard wechsel ?



## Shigatsu (16. Februar 2017)

Hey,
möchte gerne mein Mainboard wechseln aber weiß nicht was man alles beachten muss.
jetziges Mainboard: ASUS Z170-K, Sockel 1151, Intel® Z170 Chipset
jetziger CPU: I7 6700K

Neues Mainboard : Asus Maximus IX Formula

muss man vor dem austausch noch was am Pc machen?
Neu aufsetzen nach dem Austausch?

Und sonst noch was zu beachten?


----------



## Herbboy (16. Februar 2017)

Das wichtigste: wozu willst du das tun? Das Teil ist ja fast drei Mal so teuer wie Dein altes Board - was versprichst Du Dir davon?

Zum Tausch rein generell: an sich musst du da rein gar nichts beachten, wenn du sowieso neu installierst. Achte halt darauf, dass du kein Kabel vergisst korrekt anzustecken und die Halteschrauben fürs Board korrekt platzierst sind und nicht ZU festgedreht. 6 der Bohrlöcher sind ja eh an den gleichen Stellen wie beim Z170-K, so dass es bei der Positionierung kein Problem geben wird - das Maximus IX Formula ist ein wenig breiter und hat weiter rechts noch weitere 3 Bohrlöcher, da muss an genau den Stellen dann unter dem Board ein Abstandhalter in das entsprechende Loch des Gehäuses eingeschraubt werden, sofern das Gehäuse da nicht sowieso schon welche hat (manche haben da fest eingebaute drin oder auch "vulkanartige" Dellen, die so sind wie ein Abstandhalter und einen Abstandhalter unnötig machen.


Ach ja: das Slotblech, wo dann die USB-Anschlüsse usw. hinten aus dem PC rauschauen, musst du natürlich vor dem Neueinbau entfernen und das einstecken, was beim neuen Board dabei ist.


----------



## Shigatsu (17. Februar 2017)

Ok Danke.
1. Bekomme das Mainboard vom Kumpel.
2. Sonst würde doch alles klappen oder? Also von Cpu auf den neuen passt und auch läuft und so.
3.Komme ich noch ins Windows rein wenn ich mein Mainboard gewechselt habe oder soll ich gleich wenn ich Nach dem Mainboard austausche gleich mit meinem Stick Windows neu installieren?


----------



## Batze (18. Februar 2017)

Das was du bekommst verkaufen und dir was anderes schönes dafür besorgen. Brauchst du nicht. Basta.
Da gebe ich @Herbboy vollkommen recht, ist Blödsinn. Du musst gar nix wechseln.
Mehr muss man dazu nicht sagen.


----------



## Herbboy (18. Februar 2017)

Shigatsu schrieb:


> Ok Danke.
> 1. Bekomme das Mainboard vom Kumpel.
> 2. Sonst würde doch alles klappen oder? Also von Cpu auf den neuen passt und auch läuft und so.
> 3.Komme ich noch ins Windows rein wenn ich mein Mainboard gewechselt habe oder soll ich gleich wenn ich Nach dem Mainboard austausche gleich mit meinem Stick Windows neu installieren?


 Also, es kann sein, dass du auch ins alte Windows reinkommst. Es kann aber auch Probleme geben. Und auch wenn es scheinbar keine PRobleme gibt, wäre eine Neuinstallation optimal. Ich würde daher vorher alles an Daten usw. sichern, bei zb Steam kannst du auch die installierten Games sehr einfach so speichern, dass du nach einer Neuinstallation nach kurzem Check der Daten wieder spielen kannst ohne erneuten großen Download.

Was hast du denn derzeit für ne Festplatte/SSD? Wie viele Partitionen, also C:, D:, E: usw. ?

Was passieren KÖNNTE wäre, dass Windows wegen der Lizenz meckert, da Win 10 meines Wissens erst mal an einen bestimmten PC gebunden ist, der u.a. am Board erkannt wird. Aber in D wollte MSoft an sich dafür sorgen, dass man bei einem Umstieg die Lizenz mitnehmen kann, es kann halt dann sein, dass man das ggf. telefonisch per Codeeingabe aktivieren muss und es nicht automatisch geht.


Allerdings würde ICH ein so teures Board, wie Batze auch sagt, lieber verkaufen und bei deinem "alten" bleiben, sofern du nicht wegen ein paar etwas besseren Übertaktungsoptionen oder so was wie SLI unbedingt das "Edel"-Board haben willst. Von dem Geld kannst du dann was viel sinnvolleres besorgen. Will der Kumpel Dir das Board schenken, oder wie? oder verkaufen? Wenn ja: für wie viel?


----------



## Shigatsu (18. Februar 2017)

Hab bald Geburtstag und da ich früher immer schon Das Maximus VII Formula haben wollte, wollte er mir halt die neue Generation schenken.


----------



## Shigatsu (18. Februar 2017)

ssd Kingston SSDNow UV400
hdd *1000 GB SATA, Seagate®/Toshiba/WD*


----------



## Herbboy (19. Februar 2017)

Du solltest dann am besten alles Wichtige von der SSD auf die Festplatte kopieren, dann Windows neu installieren auf die SSD. Die Festplatte wird dabei dann nicht verändert.


PS: so nen Kumpel hätte ich auch gern, der etwas dermaßen teures verschenkt ^^ Selbst ne Maus für 30€ wäre schon "hochpreisig" für Geschenke, wie ich sie in meinem Freundes&Bekanntenkreis kenne... ^^


----------



## Shigatsu (19. Februar 2017)

Das wichtigste auf der SSD ist eigentlich nur Windows.
Also wie ich verstande habe ist es so am besten.
Daten aufm Pc die ich noch gebrauchen könnte am besten auf eine externe Festplatte (als beispiel) speichern.
Nun kann ich einfach Pc ausschalten vom Netzteil usw trennen und anschließend das Mainboard austauschen.
Und halt die anderen Sachen wie GPU SSD/HDD Anschluss an das neue Board anschließen.
Wenn ich alles Fertig habe mein Windows Usb stick an eine Usb Anschluss einstecken und anschließend Pc starten und Windows Neu installieren.

Das wars doch im großen und ganzen oder?

PS: Habe ich mich auch gewundert xD naja wie kennen und auch schon ein Weilchen ist auch mein 18ter Geburtstag demnächst^^


----------

